# CAHSR and the Moon



## boxcarsyix (Feb 5, 2015)

Just a thought that came to mind.

From Sputnik to Apollo 11 was a mere 12 years. At the same time we built the Interstate Highway System and fought a war. All this and the National Debt dropped (as a percentage of GDP)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_United_States_public_debt#mediaviewer/File:US_Federal_Debt_as_Percent_of_GDP_by_President.jpg

Now CAHSR seems like an imposible dream and we can't run a passenger rail system. Not to mention the fact that we can't maintain those highways.


----------



## SP&S (Feb 5, 2015)

Boy, this could get political real fast.

One word: Priorities

I miss the days when we were the country that "could do".


----------



## SubwayNut (Feb 5, 2015)

NEPA, NIMBYism, LULUs, BANANAs


----------



## railiner (Feb 6, 2015)

SP&S said:


> I miss the days when we were the country that "could do".


That's part of the reason Tom Brokaw called them 'The Greatest Generation'


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 6, 2015)

I know nimby, but what do the others mean?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 6, 2015)

SP&S said:


> Boy, this could get political real fast. One word: Priorities I miss the days when we were the country that "could do".


Large scale projects have always been political. What's different today is that they've devolved into being extremely partisan.



Steve4031 said:


> I know nimby, but what do the others mean?


As used here on the forum they mostly translate into "scapegoat."


----------



## Paulus (Feb 6, 2015)

Steve4031 said:


> I know nimby, but what do the others mean?


National Environmental Policy Act, Locally Unwanted Land Use, Build Absolutely Nothing Anywhere.


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 9, 2015)

SP&S said:


> Boy, this could get political real fast.
> 
> One word: Priorities
> 
> I miss the days when we were the country that "could do".


Amen.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 9, 2015)

Maybe we can improve the situation by promising to never get political.


----------

